# what did everyone get for christmas



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Now that is lucky. I cant complane too mcuh, i got to new hunting jackets, a knife, clothes, and a gift card to buy new mx boots. Plus some stuff for my birthday to.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

$


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Books, chamois shirt, and a bow scale. But I had made a new bracer and just finished my new bow on Christmas Eve.

Archerykid- Sweet bow!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kegan said:


> Books, chamois shirt, and a bow scale. But I had made a new bracer and just finished my new bow on Christmas Eve.
> 
> Archerykid- Sweet bow!


thanks Kegan im sure yours is sweet too


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> $


any plans for what you are buying with it yet


----------



## Redhead Hunter (Sep 30, 2007)

i got my own laptop and some arrows ect!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

archerykid12 said:


> any plans for what you are buying with it yet


I need some cleaning stuff for my guitar and bass, some more songs off of iTunes, and I'll also need some new shoes in a few months. Then the rest will be saved for a new bow.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I got some Easton X7's for the indoor season =]
New Merlin TRIAD stabs; very nice and radiculously light =] (im yet to shoot em though)
2 STS Hoyt side mounts (on order, my sis is bringin them back from the states)
electric shaver + toothbrush
a watch
new coat + hoody

i have again been blessed by family + friends =]
Now all i need is my '08 UltraElite to get here . . . (5 weeks and counting, but i am in the UK and theres been several holidays lately)


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> this is mine


i got a new bow to. it is the alpine silverodo eclips! i dont think i spelt it rite. but it is reallyreally fast!


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

22'' posten ,Ipod,tech deck, vans shirt


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i got a hoyt pro tec in inferno color for comp. in 60 to 70 pounds
1 dozen easton fatboys 
boots
and some clothing
santa was very good to me.:wink:
all i need know is a site


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> $


wurd.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

GT Ultra lite 22s
100 gift card 
clothes 
hunting watch tells when deer are feeding sun set sun rise
cologne
Tony lama boots
mp3 player
mossy oak wallet with shot shell back on it
:wink::wink:


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

$350 cabela's gift card from boss. 
clothes from friends
mathews drenalin ld and hoyt pro elite in red ember (all on order) from wife. 
$3oo trykon xl from myself


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

jing1117 said:


> $350 cabela's gift card from boss.
> clothes from friends
> mathews drenalin ld and hoyt pro elite in red ember (all on order) from wife.
> $3oo trykon xl from myself


wow sounds like you had a good christmas


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> this is mine


nice rig hope fully im going to sell my lazer tec hoyt and buy the katera xl 
unfortunately ive gotta wait til 08


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Bowhunt4life said:


> nice rig hope fully im going to sell my lazer tec hoyt and buy the katera xl
> unfortunately ive gotta wait til 08


thanks i like it alot you will like the katera


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

sleeping bag, alarm clock, stereo system, cell phone, and a bunch of other smaller stuff.......


----------



## wallop85 (Oct 22, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> this is mine


nice bow man!!! do you have time yet to try to go get another deer?

yah i had my best xmas, i got a whole new mathews dxt setup-arrows/case ect. and money


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

wallop85 said:


> nice bow man!!! do you have time yet to try to go get another deer?
> 
> yah i had my best xmas, i got a whole new mathews dxt setup-arrows/case ect. and money


ya i still have about 8 days left to get a deer but i am sticking with my 06 victory until the end of this season its too cold out to sight in anything farther than 20yards because i can do that indoors


----------



## BOWHUNTER2727 (Sep 27, 2007)

My Fiance really went all out this year.

Lone Wolf Stand
Lone Wolf Climbing Sticks 4pc
Knight Disc Elite 45
AP Hd coat
Danner Boots.


However I did drop a bit of change myself I bought her a pretty nice 1ct engagement ring, some rocky lady hunters, and some new arrows for her siera tec


----------



## wihunter402 (Nov 29, 2005)

The Stabilizer on the ProTec here:










And the entire rig here. The Katera XL:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

PS3
Justin Boots
Ultra Elite (on order)
clothes
$$

I had a very good christmas.


----------



## kwikdraw (Dec 28, 2006)

I got 3 CDs an Ipod Penguin and Evinrude and I are getting Rock Band once it comes out for PS2. :band:


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

:iamwithstupid:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Rock Band is pretty fun. Great with that PS3 my brother got himself for Christmas.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

got a new 209 muzzleloader 
cell phone 
digital camera binoculars
money
slingshot 
carrhart... yeh!!!
converter for radios from batterie to rechargable
and a bunch more hunting stuff including a new plott **** dog


nice stuff everybody


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

They gave me 300$ dollers into my present and paid the rest of it\

Elite Synergey 
70 pounds
29 inch draw


----------



## montanaarchery (Mar 11, 2003)

this is the bow that i got for X-mas. (Alpine Silverado Eclipse)


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

montanaarchery said:


> this is the bow that i got for X-mas. (Alpine Silverado Eclipse)


DANGIT i did it on my dads account again by acident.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

this is the rite account.


----------

